# Is there anything good WE can watch at AEW?



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm part of the "We" and I generally find something on AEW that I like to watch.
Not everything will cater to you on the show but for me I watch the Jericho, Elite Segments, what ever title match is on that week, Darby + Sting and coming up CM Punk (and hopefully Bryan Danielson).
For me AEW's style of entertainment is to have long term stories where a little moment 9 weeks back pays off in a moment on the show rather than going for the Show and spectacle so they don't do a funny/entertainment segment without a build up.

In short: Don't fall for the mistake that AEW wants you to believe that EVERYTHING on the show is important (from womens matches, to goobers, to the world title). Find one or two things you actually like pay attention to that and move on with your day, that's how I do it. If you REALLY want skits and "character" building watch their BTE shows on YouTube, they normally 'enhance' your viewing pleasure but personally I don't dig it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So you watch a wrestling show but you're not interested in the wrestling part ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I dunno

if you just like promos, check their youtube and watch the promos to see if you like anything


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Also - i made a thread with 4 of their primer vids of the last month

watch them and see if anything strikes your fancy









New Fans - get up to speed


Since new fans will be checking out AEW, get up to speed on the wrestlers and their feuds by watching these short videos of the last month Feel free to post summaries of latest feuds peeps




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If you just like promos and feuds and stories then why not just watch a drama or a soap opera. It seems you don't even like wrestling.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

SevenStarSplash said:


> I'm part of the "We" and I generally find something on AEW that I like to watch.
> Not everything will cater to you on the show but for me I watch the Jericho, Elite Segments, what ever title match is on that week, Darby + Sting and coming up CM Punk (and hopefully Bryan Danielson).
> For me AEW's style of entertainment is to have long term stories where a little moment 9 weeks back pays off in a moment on the show rather than going for the Show and spectacle so they don't do a funny/entertainment segment without a build up.
> 
> In short: Don't fall for the mistake that AEW wants you to believe that EVERYTHING on the show is important (from womens matches, to goobers, to the world title). Find one or two things you actually like pay attention to that and move on with your day, that's how I do it. If you REALLY want skits and "character" building watch their BTE shows on YouTube, they normally 'enhance' your viewing pleasure but personally I don't dig it.


I'm not gonna lie, as you describe sounds really hard to watch.



rbl85 said:


> So you watch a wrestling show but you're not interested in the wrestling part ?


Do you realize the biggest fanbase wrestling has ever had was not there because of it's wrestling?

You may be the weird one.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you just like promos and feuds and stories then why not just watch a drama or a soap opera. It seems you don't even like wrestling.


He might just like promos and drama in the context of pro-wrestling, something Days of the Live can't exactly give to him lol.

However OP might just be burnt out on wrestling and needs to take a step back, I don't know. I'm not his dad.

Thinking about it further now it's a balance AEW should try to find between in-ring work and the "backstage segments", if OP is asking this question maybe it's a entry barrier for many others.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> I'm not gonna lie, as you describe sounds really hard to watch.


Do you mean the actual act of how I watch (through YouTube clips and/or skimming through the show) or it's a difficult show to watch because you have to do that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

when AEW is on, there is also ‘the challenge’ a reality show with some action and desperate housewives of atlanta, or something like that

watch either of those - i hear they are both pretty good


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Soul Rex said:


> I'm not gonna lie, as you describe sounds really hard to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called a WRESTLING show not a drama


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO the best promos in AEW are Britt Baker, Jon Moxley, MJF and Miro. (although Miro's promos are usually short, they are full of awesome soundbites)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SevenStarSplash said:


> He might just like promos and drama in the context of pro-wrestling, something Days of the Live can't exactly give to him lol.
> 
> However OP might just be burnt out on wrestling and needs to take a step back, I don't know. I'm not his dad.
> 
> Thinking about it further now it's a balance AEW should try to find between in-ring work and the "backstage segments", if OP is asking this question maybe it's a entry barrier for many others.


True but it seems he's just into drama and stories and doesn't care at all about in ring. In that case I would just literally watch old Stone Cold promos on YouTube or Dusty Rhodes. If you don't like wrestling don't watch wrestling but don't go complain that a wrestling promotion has too much wrestling. That's like going to watch an action movie and complaining there is too much action. AEW is on fire right now and doing some awesome stuff. Maybe it's not for you.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you just like promos and feuds and stories then why not just watch a drama or a soap opera. It seems you don't even like wrestling.


What the fuck are you talking about, wrestling is a live soap opera with wrestling attached to it, not otherwise.



SevenStarSplash said:


> Do you mean the actual act of how I watch (through YouTube clips and/or skimming through the show) or it's a difficult show to watch because you have to do that?


Both ways will be hard as you say, they apparently emphasize very little on the good segments and apparently these is nor a real focus, "everything being important" sounds like a way to say there are not organized and are very lazy making shit special, so everything feels meh and there is not an actual highlight on the show or something you can point out and say "wow that was amazing".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes OP there is:

MJF
Britt Baker
CM Punk
Ortiz & Santana
Moxley at times
Ricky Starks
Will Hobbs
Wardlow
Miro
Paul Wight (just to see him destroy annoying midgets)
Cody Rhodes

Those may entertain you.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes OP there is:
> 
> MJF
> Britt Baker
> ...


I was gonna mention Santana & Ortiz. Their feuds generally feel like blood feuds, even if it's over something stupid like wrecking Trent?'s mom's mini-van. Santana is for sure a hidden gem on the mic. Only thing is, they almost always lose their feuds.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> What the fuck are you talking about, wrestling is a live soap opera with wrestling attached to it, not otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Both ways will be hard as you say, they apparently emphasize very little on the good segments and apparently these is nor a real focus, "everything being important" sounds like a way to say there are not organized and are very lazy making shit special, so everything feels meh and there is not an actual highlight on the show or something you can point out and say "wow that was amazing".


Not necessarily true. That's what you want it to be. It doesn't always have to focus on the soap opera aspect. But that is a part of wrestling. You just like the focus on the actual soap opera over the wrestling aspect. I feel like AEW has a good balance of it. WWE can be too much for me and not enough good wrestling.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> It's called a WRESTLING show not a drama





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> True but it seems he's just into drama and stories and doesn't care at all about in ring. In that case I would just literally watch old Stone Cold promos on YouTube or Dusty Rhodes. If you don't like wrestling don't watch wrestling but don't go complain that a wrestling promotion has too much wrestling. That's like going to watch an action movie and complaining there is too much action. AEW is on fire right now and doing some awesome stuff. Maybe it's not for you.



When did you start to watch wrestling? Wrestling is not actually about WRESTLING, the concept of focusing on the in-ring part of the show rather than the characters and the storylines it's something that came recently, at least american wrestling, it was never like that until now that Indy companies have gotten some power.

American wrestling always focused on show and the dirt, WWE, WCW, TNA, NWA, ECW. The biggest wrestling companies in american history found success in the entertainment, not the wrestling side, what the fuck is wrong with you trying to rewrite history. When has wrestling ever been about wrestling?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

AEW has always been weak on promos and great storylines. They have a few people who cut decent promos, but they´re more about giving the Bucks 20 minutes to do their gymnastic routines..
Still, MJF and Jericho can be entertaining, Christian is a good veteran who doesn´t sound like a phonesex goof when he talks.. There´s gems here and there, but don´t expect Cena/Rock level of mic work


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> Both ways will be hard as you say, they apparently emphasize very little on the good segments and apparently these is nor a real focus, "everything being important" sounds like a way to say there are not organized and are very lazy making shit special, so everything feels meh and there is not an actual highlight on the show or something you can point out and say "wow that was amazing".



Part of watching Pro-wrestling is you need to have actual emotional investment from the viewer. If you (specifically you) can't connect with a performer or an angle at a personal level there is zero reason to watch the show. It's not that they don't make things special it's just their approach is taken from the Marvel MCU style where it's just one huge interconnected story which spans promotions (as opposed to WWE where it's one large interconnected story but only WWE is canon).



Chan Hung said:


> Yes OP there is:
> 
> MJF
> Britt Baker
> ...



Give this blokes list a try see if there's anyone there you care enough to give 5 minutes attention to. If not just don't bother with AEW for the time being, they're catering to their market and they wont change.


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

Not really. I would say Hangman but they've buried him. MJF has been pretty great and fun to watch in the past but he's tied to the hip of Chris Jericho for the past year and it has just been awful. FTR have been a non factor thus far. Darby can be fun to watch. I'm really interested to see what they do with Will Ospreay and Jay White. Other than that the roster is kind of intolerable and the in ring stuff is a joke more often than not.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Ricky starks is always entertaining and good on the mic, there is also malaki black's stuff


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

No, there’s nothing for you to watch


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

SevenStarSplash said:


> Part of watching Pro-wrestling is you need to have actual emotional investment from the viewer. If you (specifically you) can't connect with a performer or an angle at a personal level there is zero reason to watch the show. It's not that they don't make things special it's just their approach is taken from the Marvel MCU style where it's just one huge interconnected story which spans promotions (as opposed to WWE where it's one large interconnected story but only WWE is canon).
> 
> Give this blokes list a try see if there's anyone there you care enough to give 5 minutes attention to. If not just don't bother with AEW for the time being, they're catering to their market and they wont change.


I understand the concept.. But they are really doing things wrong tho, for example.. I watched some stuff from Brian Pillman Jr before AEW, and then I was looking forward to him in AEW as I thought the guy had some charisma and future, but yet I've to see this guy doing anything more than losing matches.. I can't even find one segment of the guy showcasing his charisma/mic skills, I don't even know if he is bad or good, they arent letting wrestlers showcase their talent and charisma other than in the ring.

They have a bunch of wrestlers, that talented or not aren't doing anything... They have throw a bunch of EX-WWE out there just to expand their roster and the start presence, but are they really doing anything? They have too much stuff and nothing stands out.

That is a problem even for those who only like wrestling, because they aren't creating star power and without star power most matches will feel meaningless.. They are lucky they I've already made stars like Punk, Jericho, Moxley, etc.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Best you just stick to WWE as AEW is really not for you.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

OP, the answer to your question is *NO.*

AEW is stuck in the wrestling bubble you have described, and that is why their audience will never grow beyond the smark niche that they cater to. When wrestling was great, you had actual stars like Rock, Austin, Undertaker, and Triple H in the main event scene. These were people who had character, charisma, a unique look, unique names, and storylines that were more than "I want to beat you for a belt". And as a result, the audience consisted of normal people who worked for a living, not anime weebs.

Look at these guys on AEW. Do these people look remotely interesting to you? Sit a regular person with a 9-5 job down to watch AEW and see how they react. They will find these geeks to be boring, small, and about as non-interesting as you can possibly be on television.

And then there's the in-ring stuff. Let's just dispel the myth that AEW has great in-ring action. The matches are incredibly stupid and any suspense of disbelief is lost. Wrestling matches are supposed to simulate actual combat, but none of this stuff would happen in an actual fight. People no-selling and kicking out of Canadian Destroyers on free TV, stuff like that. 9,000 false finishes so none of the finishers mean anything.

If stuff like AEW is the future of pro wrestling, that is gonna drive away folks like myself, and a lot of other people who have enjoyed wrestling for years growing up.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stories are told WAY better in AEW. But ofcourse wrestling is just as important if not more. That's the medium you base your stories on so it definitely takes a precedence in AEW.

If you're not into the wrestling part then AEW isn't for you.

Edit: speaking of stories in wrestling, what "stories" are even there in WWE tbf? I know its kind of off topic but there is just one story that I even deem worthy of being called a "story" and that Roman Bloodline story and even that has taken a backseat recently due to part timers taking their annual obligatory world title feuds.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

omaroo said:


> Best you just stick to WWE as AEW is really not for you.


WWE probably has the model better than AEW, but in between all the shitton on hours of wrestling they give you a week, there is only like a 6% that is worth watching.

I'll just better stick watching some segments on YouTube any other week and rewatching prime monday night wars.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> When did you start to watch wrestling? Wrestling is not actually about WRESTLING, the concept of focusing on the in-ring part of the show rather than the characters and the storylines it's something that came recently, at least american wrestling, it was never like that until now that Indy companies have gotten some power.


The only American wrestling that was clearly less wrestling focused than AEW is AE WWF and Russo booked WCW. I really dont get this concept that AEW is some kind of workrate promotion, next time you watch count the amount of promos etc vs matches. Its pure sports entertainment, quite hit and miss in that regard too. Some of the shit they've done actually could have been booked by Russo ffs. Broadway musical segments, Mimosa Mayhem, people getting run over with golf carts etc. It aint exactly Mid South or 90s All Japan is it?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> WWE probably has the model better than AEW, but in between all the shitton on hours of wrestling they give you a week, there is only like a 6% that is worth watching.
> 
> I'll just better stick watching some segments on YouTube any other week and rewatching prime monday night wars.


There's plenty of good shit in aew if you have an open mind. If you go in wanting to hate everything of course you're going to be miserable. 

Also in regards to your OP, cut the WE shit out. It's divisive and makes it look like you are superior. I hate yamcha or dc spouting shit like "real wrestling fans" doesn't mean you get to say only size marks matter either


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> There's plenty of good shit in aew if you have an open mind. If you go in wanting to hate everything of course you're going to be miserable


I went in with excitement when I decided to watch Revolution 2021. Was even expecting a huge surprise too.

Then I saw 3 hours of undersized jobbers flipping and flopping around, a massive signing of Christian (LOL), and then a failed explosion in the main event.

I said never again that night. This show is an overhyped joke by wrestling hipsters.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

justinkjones1993 said:


> I went in with excitement when I decided to watch Revolution 2021. Was even expecting a huge surprise too.
> 
> Then I saw 3 hours of undersized jobbers flipping and flopping around, a massive signing of Christian (LOL), and then a failed explosion in the main event.
> 
> I said never again that night. This show is an overhyped joke by wrestling hipsters.


Cut it out. Express your opinion without baiting.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cut it out. Express your opinion without baiting.


That IS my opinion. No bait intended.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> That IS my opinion. No bait intended.


Genuinely curious. Why are you here in this section?


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Genuinely curious. Why are you here in this section?


To answer OP's question, because I had a similar question a few months back. Whether or not there was anything in AEW folks like us might be interested in.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Also, interesting how I'm being told to "cut it out" by a moderator for expressing my opinion when people on this forum have openly mocked Roman Reigns for having cancer and that's apparently just fine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> To answer OP's question, because I had a similar question a few months back. Whether or not there was anything in AEW folks like us might be interested in.


what is ‘people like us’

i’m still trying to figure it out


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> To answer OP's question, because I had a similar question a few months back. Whether or not there was anything in AEW folks like us might be interested in.


No I meant you came here first, before you saw OPs question. You clicked AEW section willingly when you have absolute zero interest in it. I am wondering why. Not saying you can't, it's your internet.

But I don't care about Impact so I don't go to that section either. 

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is ‘people like us’
> 
> i’m still trying to figure it out


People who enjoy sports entertainment rather than pure wrestling.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> No I meant you came here first, before you saw OPs question. You clicked AEW section willingly when you have absolute zero interest in it. I am wondering why. Not saying you can't, it's your internet.
> 
> But I don't care about Impact so I don't go to that section either.
> 
> Doesn't make sense.


No, I logged on to WF, and saw his question featured on the front page, then answered it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> People who enjoy sports entertainment rather than pure wrestling.


i mean mate, there’s a whole WWE

OP, just watch wwe and punk youtube vids

problem solved for you and this guy


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

justinkjones1993 said:


> No, I logged on to WF, and saw his question featured on the front page, then answered it.


Fair enough. Thanks for answering patiently and not attack me. I was just curious.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Fair enough. Thanks for answering patiently and not attack me. I was just curious.


I'm not here to attack anyone. I think it's awesome that AEW is giving their audience exactly what they want, it just isn't for me and probably isn't for OP. There's no harsh feelings. I like WWE and know it's not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw is a complete pile of utter shit, i think most here agree. Too many immature bad actors in that program, lots of repeated matches, no excitement nor unpredictability. Just awful. 

Smackdown however, is watchable and i like that program for the most part.

AEW has been up and down for me, but lately they put on back to back very good shows with Dynamite then Rampage, business is picking up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Since you’re a Reigns fan, the closest thing to him character-wise is Miro (not exactly the same - but some similarities). Although if you didn’t like him in WWE as Rusev at all or saw no potential in him, I don’t know if the character would change enough for you. 

If you want some material to watch of his to get an idea:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402662212662087680



















Plus if you want to see Miro kill a jobber


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Since you’re a Reigns fan, the closest thing to him character-wise is Miro (not exactly the same - but some similarities). Although if you didn’t like him in WWE as Rusev at all or saw no potential in him, I don’t know if the character would change enough for you.
> 
> If you want some material to watch of his to get an idea:
> 
> ...


miro is sooooooooooooo gooooddddd!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> So you watch a wrestling show but you're not interested in the wrestling part ?


Not gonna lie I grew up watching the Russo crash tv style wrestling so stories & segments over long matches will always be “wrestling” to me.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> When I talk about "we", I'm talking about those fans who don't give a shit about in-ring stuff or watching a bunch of midgets spamming flips and superkicks, I'm talking about the legit entertainment part of wrestling, what are the good feuds/storylines, great segments/promos and best characters? I was looking on youtube but the best stuff I found was old stuff from Jericho/Moxley.. I see some Omega/Moxley feud going that can be good, but I can't really tell as they really aren't interacting that much, Miro smashing geeks seems fun... So what's the good stuff?
> 
> I am legit asking so I can pay attention to this show without skipping everything till Cm Punk appears, so don't go fucking crying like bitches, as you all really get mad when people call this show a glorified indy show with a big budget, just say good stuff we can watch.


Man, I don't even give a fuck. Aew is still entertaining to me. It's 2021 not 1951.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Moxley vs Eddie Kingston won feud of the year according to Reddit.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is ‘people like us’
> 
> i’m still trying to figure it out


Wrestling fans that are not wokrate hipsters.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Soul Rex said:


> Wrestling fans that are not wokrate hipsters.


Can't you just say wrestling fans that enjoy the spectacle or a focus on promos and storytelling, without dragging fans of workrate? I'm more in your camp, but it doesn't sound like you're looking for legitimate suggestions as much as you just want to shit on modern wrestling fans. If the answer to your question is a foregone conclusion in your mind, nothing anybody suggests/says is going to change your outlook.

And the fact of the matter is WWE right now is sports entertainment taken to its logical conclusion--NFTs, credit cards, hyper-veneered production, scripts, part-time stars, micromanagement etc.--and it doesn't sound like you like it fully either. Even as someone who still doesn't enjoy much of what AEW offers, if they took the focus off small workrate guys almost exclusively, it's way closer to being a real wrestling company than WWE is with respect to creative freedom (non-PG, non-scripted etc.).


----------



## ATamzarian (Sep 3, 2018)

If WWE booked RAW with the same style or "Philosophy" of AEW and had the majority of their roster on Main Event without any Storylines or Angles and had the bare minimum on RAW with a bunch of meaningless long boring matches would the AEW Fans start praising it?

I mean everything - except the Wrestlers, obviously - would be exactly the same. Barely any Women, focused on bad wrestlers who can't cut a promo, people being off TV for at least 6 weeks at a time, comedy garbage like OC while claiming to be "above that" just all the AEW nonsense.

Would AEW fans love RAW unconditionally for that or not? Because they keep saying how they want WWE to get better, which is therefore AEW because of how much they wank over it.

Would WWE get more fans booking the same way AEW does, or would they drive people off?

I'm genuinely curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

"Can you recommend me a good restaurant in town? Specifically of the Thai variety, because I know if I didn't specify, you'd just drone on and on like a fucking idiot naming off every place you can think of, while I couldn't give less of a shit about most of them and am just waiting for you to get to the fucking point all the while."

I know I wouldn't be in any hurry to help someone who asked me like that. I definitely lean more to your side of things, but this question is phrased as if you're looking for a fight and not seriously inquiring.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> What the fuck are you talking about, wrestling is a live soap opera with wrestling attached to it, not otherwise.


That's basically Vince McMahon's WWE - particularly in the latter half of the 90's and beyond. ECW at times, WCW towards the end, TNA when Russo was writing. 

Mid South, WCCW, Mid Atlantic, NWA, ROH, NJPW, WCW at different points, Memphis, NXT etc aren't or weren't what you describe, most of the time. 

AEW leans more towards the latter. A lot of the wrestlers are smaller but quicker. There's often a deep sense of choreography and complex spots over slower punch/kick/mat grappling psychology. Some matches lean towards that though. A lot of short to the point promos, but I prefer them to WWE as they sound authentic. 

5 or 6 ten minute back and forth matches with a winner/loser + slower storytelling. That's what they offer. Try SmackDown or UFC if it's not your thing.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> "Can you recommend me a good restaurant in town? Specifically of the Thai variety, because I know if I didn't specify, you'd just drone on and on like a fucking idiot naming off every place you can think of, while I couldn't give less of a shit about most of them and am just waiting for you to get to the fucking point all the while."


[Names 5 Thai Restaurants]
"Nah, those are for loser hipsters. They all suck. I want dinner with a show!"
"Well what about that other famous Thai dinner-show restaurant that you used to go to?"
"I don't actually like it, and I'm pretty sure they stopped serving food altogether."


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> Wrestling fans that are not wokrate hipsters.


you sound like an absolute miserable person just stick with wwe you can be spoon fed your sports entertainment there


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> When I talk about "we", I'm talking about those fans who don't give a shit about in-ring stuff or watching a bunch of midgets spamming flips and superkicks, I'm talking about the legit entertainment part of wrestling, what are the good feuds/storylines, great segments/promos and best characters? I was looking on youtube but the best stuff I found was old stuff from Jericho/Moxley.. I see some Omega/Moxley feud going that can be good, but I can't really tell as they really aren't interacting that much, Miro smashing geeks seems fun... So what's the good stuff?
> 
> I am legit asking so I can pay attention to this show without skipping everything till Cm Punk appears, so don't go fucking crying like bitches, as you all really get mad when people call this show a glorified indy show with a big budget, just say good stuff we can watch.


for what you're looking for you may do better watching Impact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> When I talk about "we", I'm talking about those fans who don't give a shit about in-ring stuff or watching a bunch of midgets spamming flips and superkicks, I'm talking about the legit entertainment part of wrestling, what are the good feuds/storylines, great segments/promos and best characters? I was looking on youtube but the best stuff I found was old stuff from Jericho/Moxley.. I see some Omega/Moxley feud going that can be good, but I can't really tell as they really aren't interacting that much, Miro smashing geeks seems fun... So what's the good stuff?
> 
> I am legit asking so I can pay attention to this show without skipping everything till Cm Punk appears, so don't go fucking crying like bitches, as you all really get mad when people call this show a glorified indy show with a big budget, just say good stuff we can watch.


*Britt Baker and Jade keep me thoroughly sports entertained.*


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> That's basically Vince McMahon's WWE - particularly in the latter half of the 90's and beyond. ECW at times, WCW towards the end, TNA when Russo was writing.
> 
> Mid South, WCCW, Mid Atlantic, NWA, ROH, NJPW, WCW at different points, Memphis, NXT etc aren't or weren't what you describe, most of the time.
> 
> ...


Watch wrestling history, as soon as wrestling started to get televised and the second golden age started, the most prominent wrestling companies at the time (WWF, NWA, WCW, AWA) started to prioritize characters and storylines over wrestling, once WWE became big enough to absorb everything and turn wrestling into a monopoly, it's seen as it's WWE thing, of course.. They are the biggest and most prominent wrestling company today, but that was the route wrestling took and would have done even if WWE didn't exist, ECW and TNA which were the biggest companies post WCW continued the trend.

Fact is, not so long ago talking about wrestling and prioritizing In-ring work was crazy shit, and you have people here asking dumb stuf like "Uuh you don't watch wrestling because of wrestling", when basically 80% of American televised wrestling history barely gave a shit about in ring work.



taker_2004 said:


> Can't you just say wrestling fans that enjoy the spectacle or a focus on promos and storytelling, without dragging fans of workrate? I'm more in your camp, but it doesn't sound like you're looking for legitimate suggestions as much as you just want to shit on modern wrestling fans. If the answer to your question is a foregone conclusion in your mind, nothing anybody suggests/says is going to change your outlook.
> 
> And the fact of the matter is WWE right now is sports entertainment taken to its logical conclusion--NFTs, credit cards, hyper-veneered production, scripts, part-time stars, micromanagement etc.--and it doesn't sound like you like it fully either. Even as someone who still doesn't enjoy much of what AEW offers, if they took the focus off small workrate guys almost exclusively, it's way closer to being a real wrestling company than WWE is with respect to creative freedom (non-PG, non-scripted etc.).


I ain't gonna lie, I came here legit asking for a guide, but these wrestling hipster getting on my nerve with their shit, I will never get along with these neckbeards. 😭 lmao I can't fathom how they are so sensitive tho.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Peerless said:


> Moxley vs Eddie Kingston won feud of the year according to Reddit.


Speaking of, here's link to their big promo for the OP:






Plus this video package.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Speaking of, here's link to their big promo for the OP:


I seen that, it was good. Sad there was no crowd. (Real, sustainable crowd)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Also, this is one of my favorite segments in AEW. A bit more "real" and less about story for what was going on, but he did tie everything in at the end:






Delivery and content were pretty amazing and surprised me from Santana when it happened. My only fault would be he was a heel at the time, promo like this would've worked better now with him as a face.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Just give the shows a chance when you have time. Start with dynamite just once a week. What I like about aew is they have great storyline progression and storytelling. 

For example how they built guys like mjf,hangman and darby from nothing. Having hangman tagteam with omega as babyfaces. Having Omega turn heel. How they teased them facing eachother for so long and hangman being kicked out of the elite, aligning himself with the dark order. Now they still havent faced eachother. The nuanced slow build is how you build stars. Eventually when they face and hangman probably wins, he,s a made star. 

If this was wwe they wouldve already faced eachother on raw or smackdown and it wouldnt be important. Just give dynamite 90 min of your week. You will learn to love it, trust me. There is alot of storylines going on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Soul Rex said:


> Wrestling fans that are not wokrate hipsters.


ah, can’t help you there then chief

AEW is workrate focused

i hear there is a ARW somewhere that you might like


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ATamzarian said:


> If WWE booked RAW with the same style or "Philosophy" of AEW and had the majority of their roster on Main Event without any Storylines or Angles and had the bare minimum on RAW with a bunch of meaningless long boring matches would the AEW Fans start praising it?
> 
> I mean everything - except the Wrestlers, obviously - would be exactly the same. Barely any Women, focused on bad wrestlers who can't cut a promo, people being off TV for at least 6 weeks at a time, comedy garbage like OC while claiming to be "above that" just all the AEW nonsense.
> 
> ...


‘tell me you’ve never watched AEW without telling me you’ve never watched AEW’


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I find it very hard to watch, which is a shame because I really like some of the performers there.


The problem for me is that Tony Khan doesn't seem to have a creative bone in his body, yet insists on heading the creative instead of hiring _competent _writers that understand how to structure storyline arcs and proper character development to keep viewers engaged. More often than not he's just throwing some amateurs out there to have a long and pointless 6-man tag, which sucks the life out of the show unless you're in the diehard niche that enjoy the gymnastics and constant no-selling. When he's actually trying to create storylines it often comes across as being extremely lowbrow even for wrestling standards.


You _might _find something to appreciate in the promos. Guys like MJF, Eddie Kingston, Miro and Moxley certainly rank high on the mic, and they're usually given the freedom to cut them organically.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Given what you're looking for and the mindset you already have in place that is so inherently against the wrestling aspect of wrestling, I'd skip it entirely as a company, and maybe once in awhile check out a youtube clip. Only think I could recommend is maybe NWA Powerr or something. 

Otherwise, maybe you'd like that new Heels show they're doing on Starz.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is ‘people like us’
> 
> i’m still trying to figure it out


Grumps.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is ‘people like us’
> 
> i’m still trying to figure it out


People who like to beat off to big sweaty guys who uses nothing but rest holds and like matches that move slower than old people fuck


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I mean, you can’t just watch an episode or two and then form your own opinion based off of that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If you don't enjoy AEW on the whole or at least aspects of it then pro wrestling probably isn't for you.

They quite literally have something for every kind of fan.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

If you can stomach RAW, you can watch AEW and actually enjoy it. There is a lot AEW gets wrong, but when they get it right, they deliver above and beyond expectations. I found myself to be very invested in Moxley and Kingston's friendship and feud. It was written very well and now I am excited when they arrive like two badasses ready to kick ass. A top triumph in AEW, in my opinion. 

When MJF and Wardlow engaged in espionage in the Inner Circle.

Omega's hold over Hangman Page, which has been slipping. Omega relied on Hangman's lack of courage to go against him due to their past. Hangman gained courage after realising he can take on Omega, at which point Omega slipped the nets and evaded Hangman at All Out.

Even Brian Cage vs FTW, which I am surprisingly enjoying. 

Andrade trying to break up the Death Triangle. 

Lot of good storytelling going on in AEW.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Iol these questions are always weird.

Literally just watch the last few episodes of Dynamite and Rampage and form your own opinion. You keep making disparaging side comments like ‘wrestling hipsters’ and with your negative tone it seems like you have your mind made up already. Tune in to some of the recent shows and you might be pleasantly surprised but who knows.

IMO it’s far from perfect but compared to WWE it’s a refreshing alternative and I’m willing to give the fledgling operation a chance. So far I have found it an easy enjoyable watch and that’s a plus.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Also, interesting how I'm being told to "cut it out" by a moderator for expressing my opinion when people on this forum have openly mocked Roman Reigns for having cancer and that's apparently just fine.


You watched one show apparently, hated it and never watched it again. AEW has only gotten better over time. You don't really have a valid opinion to judge an entire promotion based on you disliking one particular show they had.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> So you watch a wrestling show but you're not interested in the wrestling part ?


Most wrestling fans are interested in the story aspect. What you're implying is that someone who likes action movies should just be okay with explosions and gunfire for an entire 2 hour movie with no story, character development etc.

It doesn't work that way.



zkorejo said:


> Stories are told WAY better in AEW.


You can't actually believe this.

I say this to a lot of AEW fans who say the stories are better in AEW, what was the last really hot story line AEW did? Something that was really exciting and thought provoking?



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> AEW has only gotten better over time.


Has it really though? We can give them credit for growing the business but the shows still have major flaws with them. I mean look at the shit sandwich Rampage was (Apart from the Punk segment)


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

justinkjones1993 said:


> People who enjoy sports entertainment rather than pure wrestling.


tip:

don't watch AEW and stick to whatever tf WWE does nowadays


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> tip:
> 
> don't watch AEW and stick to whatever tf WWE does nowadays


TNA fans used to say this when people criticised TNA.

Where is TNA today?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If you just like promos and feuds and stories then why not just watch a drama or a soap opera. It seems you don't even like wrestling.


This is such a shit take. Wrestling isn't just what occurs inside the ring. It just isn't. It's an amalgamation of in ring matches, stories and characters all being just as important as each other. A story should also be told in the ring. Your version of wrestling shouldn't finish in a pinfall with a winner but with judges holding up a scorecard giving them a rating for how many moves they did in the ring. Neglecting the other major aspects of this business is why wrestling is where it's at now. That is not pro wresting.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> TNA fans used to say this when people criticised TNA.
> 
> Where is TNA today?


someone asks what should i watch if i don't like wrestling and only wanna watch promos and stuff......watch wwe...

what does tna have to do with anything.....

if you wanna compare AEW to tna...tna never sold out 20,000 seat arenas....


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Just watch “Dynamite” and see if you like it. If you like it, fine. If you don’t like it, that’s fine, too.

If you have to fish around for a reason to watch a wrestling company, then chances are you won’t like it. Best to stay far away from it and go find another promotion to enjoy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is ‘people like us’
> 
> i’m still trying to figure it out


Oh god I wish this was in rants so i could answer hahaha


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Do you like novels or comic books? AEW is a novel and WWE is a comic book


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Do you like novels or comic books? AEW is a novel and WWE is a comic book


dude, don’t come for the neck of comic books


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, don’t come for the neck of comic books


Haha I like both


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Haha I like both


my heart sank at wwe = comic books

🤣


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can't actually believe this.
> 
> I say this to a lot of AEW fans who say the stories are better in AEW, what was the last really hot story line AEW did? Something that was really exciting and thought provoking?


What's not to believe. 

Omega/Hangman, just like a month ago? 

Every feud has a story. Even Omega/Christian has more story to it than Cena/Reigns. Are these stories Shakespeare? No. But there is always a build, always a story, always character motivation and it makes sense within the realm of wrestling. 

What was the last story that was better than anything on AEW in WWE? Since that company says they make "movies". Their entire mainevent match was based on a part timer claiming all he needs is a fluke win to break GOAT title record of 16 times.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my heart sank at wwe = comic books
> 
> 🤣


all I meant was AEW is better at long term stories … but maybe my analogy was poor.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Do you like novels or comic books? AEW is a novel and WWE is a comic book


WWE is a badly written and directed movie. It's one of those b-grade movies you mistake for a porn scene at times.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m still trying to understand how someone that only cares about promos, is also Roman Reigns biggest fan? Roman is trash on the mic. At least compared to all the top guys in AEW.

I think if you’re still watching WWE, just stick to WWE. If you grew up on The New Day dumping cereal on each other, or Bailey hugging people, or Firefly Funhouse,or Alexa Bliss playing with a doll, or Roman Reigns getting an unending push despite the fans hating him, and now endless rematches every week- just stick to that.

You’ve been Stockholm Syndrome’d. The OP must be at most 23 years old and have no concept of when wrestling was truly awesome in the mid to late 90s. Those lapses fans are now excited again due to AEW.

If WWE is all you’ve ever known, then stick to that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> all I meant was AEW is better at long term stories … but maybe my analogy was poor.


haha! No, i understood like 2 sec later


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> What's not to believe.
> 
> Omega/Hangman, just like a month ago?
> 
> ...


Omega/Hangman has been stretched out for like a year and a half at this point and nobody really cares about it anymore except the HUGE AEW fans. What's the story with Omega/Christian? Cage was announced as number one contender for the AEW Title, beat Kenny on the Rampage debut and then Kenny promised a receipt on the second episode of Rampage. Doesn't seem that deep or good to me but maybe I'm wrong and have missed something.

I don't know about WWE, I don't follow WWE but to me this Brock/Roman story with Heyman in the middle seems pretty interesting. What way will Heyman go? His proven charge in Brock? Or the monster heel in the prime of his career who is the current top dog? How will the left out man react? That seems pretty compelling to me although I'll readily admit that the story doesn't make them the best storytellers in the business or better than their competition.

As a fan of story in wrestling I can tell you that neither company has written a super compelling storyline in years.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Omega/Hangman has been stretched out for like a year and a half at this point and *nobody really cares about it anymore *except the HUGE AEW fans. What's the story with Omega/Christian? Cage was announced as number one contender for the AEW Title, beat Kenny on the Rampage debut and then Kenny promised a receipt on the second episode of Rampage. Doesn't seem that deep or good to me but maybe I'm wrong and have missed something.
> 
> I don't know about WWE, I don't follow WWE but to me this Brock/Roman story with Heyman in the middle seems pretty interesting. What way will Heyman go? His proven charge in Brock? Or the monster heel in the prime of his career who is the current top dog? How will the left out man react? That seems pretty compelling to me although I'll readily admit that the story doesn't make them the best storytellers in the business or better than their competition.
> 
> As a fan of story in wrestling I can tell you that neither company has written a super compelling storyline in years.


That is just so wrong. People are dying to see Hangman win that title. The crowds were super into the angle. They started chanting Hangman before Evil Uno even mentioned Hangman. Omega Hangman is working way better than what even I imagined at first. It has gone long, yes that's why it's working. It's not repetitive, it's long drawn out with breathing space in between to let the story marinate. The payoff comes off much bigger that way. 

People say story started with Jericho match, I just accidentally watched the first AEW press conference... Hangman claimed to be their first champion there. It's over with the fans online and the Hangman getting biggest pops, Omega getting biggest boos and their segments getting biggest viewership proves that everybody watching cares about it. 

Lesnar/Heyman/xyz has been done twice now already. Lesnar vs Big Show with Heyman in the middle, then Lesnar vs Cm Punk with Heyman in the middle. This won't be too different or any better than those two feuds. It's not fresh or new. It's predictable, Lesnar can't talk, Heyman will act conflicted, Roman will win. There's your story.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> It's not fresh or new. It's predictable, Lesnar can't talk, Heyman will act conflicted, Roman will win. There's your story.


But 48 year old Christian Vs Kenny and The Bullet Club is fresh and not predictable. Kenny will cheat to win, Christian will be sad. There's your story.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> But 48 year old Christian Vs Kenny and The Bullet Club is fresh and not predictable. Kenny will cheat to win, Christian will be sad. There's your story.


No no no. Start from the beginning to put things into perspective. Here's how it went:

Christian was forced to retire, came back to wrestling after years with a chip on his shoulder to prove he can still be a champion. Came to AEW and first night dynamite, he confronts Omega. 

Then he builds his ranking, won matches, dabbled with some side feuds, all the whole racking up wins.

Then he finally gets his shot at Omega but he knows Omega is at the top of his game and he needs to get in his head. Christian uses his influence to get a shot at his side title, wins it and now he has him rattled. 

Christian has a better chance at winning against a rattled Omega than a confident Kenny Omega for the actual world title he wants. 

Omega will win and retain the world title, proving he's not easy to shake. Christian stays Impact champion and moves on to other feuds.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DaveRA said:


> all I meant was AEW is better at long term stories … but maybe my analogy was poor.


Here's a better way,

WWE = Zach Snyder DCU
AEW = Kevin Feige MCU


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> No no no. Start from the beginning to put things into perspective. Here's how it went:
> 
> Christian was forced to retire, came back to wrestling after years with a chip on his shoulder to prove he can still be a champion. Came to AEW and first night dynamite, he confronts Omega.
> 
> ...


Yeah okay, but how is this deep or a great story? Christian won some side feuds and then beat Kenny. Well wow, that's exciting.

I mean, if your opinion is that this is a great story then you're totally entitled to that view but for me when I think hot story lines in wrestling I think Raven/Dreamer or Austin/Rock or Taker/Kane or Triple H/Shawn Michaels.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't really get my rocks off on over scripted spam spots either. Kenny Omega has a great thing going on right now and so do.tbe Young Bucks. CM punk is something to watch obviously. Jericho is still great and overall so is his group but MJFs crew aren't that interesting. Darby Allin and Sting are worthwhile as well. Jon Moxley is A+ right now too.

Matt Hardy and private party stink. The women's division I personally think stinks right now. Cody Rhodes isn't involved in anything interesting. QT marshall sucks and anything he's involved with is pretty rubbish.

I find dynamite to be fantastic one week and then just alright the following. It's always watchable at least. Nick Gage vs Jericho from a few weeks ago you would enjoy.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah okay, but how is this deep or a great story? Christian won some side feuds and then beat Kenny. Well wow, that's exciting.
> 
> I mean, if your opinion is that this is a great story then you're totally entitled to that view but for me when I think hot story lines in wrestling I think Raven/Dreamer or Austin/Rock or Taker/Kane or Triple H/Shawn Michaels.


I didn't say it's great or deep. I said it's way better than anything else out there especially in comparison to the biggest wrestling promotion that says "we make movies, we tell stories".

That was the whole point of my post. A world title feud that's not even the biggest feud is still better than WWEs biggest feud of the their biggest PPV of the summer, between their two biggest stars. And what they do with it? ".....all Cena needs is 1... 2... 3 fluke win. "


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *Omega/Hangman has been stretched out for like a year and a half at this point and nobody really cares about it anymore except the HUGE AEW fans. *What's the story with Omega/Christian? Cage was announced as number one contender for the AEW Title, beat Kenny on the Rampage debut and then Kenny promised a receipt on the second episode of Rampage. Doesn't seem that deep or good to me but maybe I'm wrong and have missed something.
> 
> I don't know about WWE, I don't follow WWE but to me this Brock/Roman story with Heyman in the middle seems pretty interesting. What way will Heyman go? His proven charge in Brock? Or the monster heel in the prime of his career who is the current top dog? How will the left out man react? That seems pretty compelling to me although I'll readily admit that the story doesn't make them the best storytellers in the business or better than their competition.
> 
> As a fan of story in wrestling I can tell you that neither company has written a super compelling storyline in years.


hyperbole

everybody cares about it except a select few ‘critics’


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *Omega/Hangman has been stretched out for like a year and a half at this point and nobody really cares about it anymore except the HUGE AEW fans*. What's the story with Omega/Christian? Cage was announced as number one contender for the AEW Title, beat Kenny on the Rampage debut and then Kenny promised a receipt on the second episode of Rampage. Doesn't seem that deep or good to me but maybe I'm wrong and have missed something.
> 
> I don't know about WWE, I don't follow WWE but to me this Brock/Roman story with Heyman in the middle seems pretty interesting. What way will Heyman go? His proven charge in Brock? Or the monster heel in the prime of his career who is the current top dog? How will the left out man react? That seems pretty compelling to me although I'll readily admit that the story doesn't make them the best storytellers in the business or better than their competition.
> 
> As a fan of story in wrestling I can tell you that neither company has written a super compelling storyline in years.


oh how nice of you to speak for everyone yet be completely wrong


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OP @Soul Rex 

did you watch those 4 videos i said you should? Did anything strike your fancy or was this really just a bait thread?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> oh how nice of you to speak for everyone yet be completely wrong


Tell me what's great about it, don't run away this time like in the Rampage thread where I asked you a question twice and you refused to answer because I was right.

The story to my knowledge:

- Hangman and Kenny were a successful tag team in AEW winning the tag team titles and fighting all comers. AEW teased a tiny bit of dissension and then both men lost the tag titles.

- There was then a tournament which ended with Kenny beating Hangman for the number one contendership.

- Kenny proceeded to become the World Champion whilst Hangman joined the comedy group Dark Order and feuded with old man Matt Hardy.

- The Dark Order then lost to The Elite costing Page his championship opportunity and The Elite beat him up. We haven't seen him since.

---

I mean if this is the build of a future World Champion and a great storyline to you then that's totally your opinion and you're entitled to it but for me I'm not so sure beating him every time he gets in the ring with a real star and having him join a stable that some call the worst in wrestling today is the way to get him over.

Also, Kenny is more focused on the likes of Christian and collecting belts then Hangman so the storyline isn't even active.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

You say this like WWE even does anything different to that anymore. They don't even have storylines themselves.

The majority of RAW's three hour runtime is meaningless matches, and usually matches we've seen for weeks on end.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell me what's great about it, don't run away this time like in the Rampage thread where I asked you a question twice and you refused to answer because I was right.
> 
> The story to my knowledge:
> 
> ...


running away? rofl bro you arent that significant xD


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> running away? rofl bro you arent that significant xD


You've neglected to tell me what you like about it so if you're not going to engage in discussion I will just ignore you. Not interested in verbal fisticuffs.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've neglected to tell me what you like about it so if you're not going to engage in discussion I will just ignore you. Not interested in verbal fisticuffs.


theres a reason it isn't active they had to plan b because of Page having a kid its literally been explained they didn't want to put the title on him then have him disappear for weeks and you keep bringing up Christian winning a meaningless title you really dont seem to understand long term booking which again leads me to call into question how you were ever a promoter/booker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Adam Page is also on Paternity leave

another reason for a larger roster - family matters, gotta fill the gaps with other people


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Adam Page is also on Paternity leave
> 
> another reason for a larger roster - family matters, gotta fill the gaps with other people


boom also taking the impact title off kenny is better for him in the long run he doesnt have to stretch himself so thin


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> theres a reason it isn't active they had to plan b because of Page having a kid its literally been explained they didn't want to put the title on him then have him disappear for weeks and you keep bringing up Christian winning a meaningless title you really dont seem to understand long term booking which again leads me to call into question how you were ever a promoter/booker


The story hasn't been active in like 9 months. The tournament final was it and then he went into something else until recently where he was attacked.

It's not like Page has been hiding in the shadows waiting for the time to strike he's been hanging out with a goof stable and feuding with Matt Hardy. Clearly AEW sees more in both MJF and Darby Allin than Page.

As for your little dig about long term booking I assure you I'm quite good at it and totally understand it. You're the one who doesn't understand it because this isn't long term booking this is stop start booking.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The story hasn't been active in like 9 months. The tournament final was it and then he went into something else until recently where he was attacked.
> 
> It's not like Page has been hiding in the shadows waiting for the time to strike he's been hanging out with a goof stable and feuding with Matt Hardy. Clearly AEW sees more in both MJF and Darby Allin than Page.
> 
> As for your little dig about long term booking I assure you I'm quite good at it and totally understand it. You're the one who doesn't understand it because this isn't long term booking this is stop start booking.


it was literally active weeks ago if you cant keep up dont speak of stuff you have 0 clue on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The story hasn't been active in like 9 months. The tournament final was it and then he went into something else until recently where he was attacked.
> 
> It's not like Page has been hiding in the shadows waiting for the time to strike he's been hanging out with a goof stable and feuding with Matt Hardy. Clearly AEW sees more in both MJF and Darby Allin than Page.
> 
> As for your little dig about long term booking I assure you I'm quite good at it and totally understand it. You're the one who doesn't understand it because this isn't long term booking this is stop start booking.


you've not been following the story - cause you haven't been watching

Page was with the Draw Order because he was insecure about going after the title

that was the story / both the Matt and Cage detours played into this where he was number 1 contender and kept being 'dragged down'

its like an onion chipppaahhh. it has layers

he was finally written off the other day with the BTE trigger - to go on paternity leave


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> it was literally active weeks ago if you cant keep up dont speak of stuff you have 0 clue on


Yes, I've pointed that out in an earlier post. There isn't any point in talking to you because you're being silly so I'll leave it there.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> you've not been following the story - cause you haven't been watching
> 
> Page was with the Draw Order because he was insecure about going after the title
> 
> ...


I read the reviews week to week. Him feuding with low end guys isn't good storyline progression to me and him getting beat up will probably see him return for an epic showdown with Kenny but who really cares after the teasing and poor build for 18 months? I certainly don't


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes, I've pointed that out in an earlier post. There isn't any point in talking to you because you're being silly so I'll leave it there.


yet you just said it hasnt been active in 9 months seems theres no point in talking to you because you cant keep up


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I read the reviews week to week*. Him feuding with low end guys isn't good storyline progression to me and him getting beat up will probably see him return for an epic showdown with Kenny but who really cares after the teasing and poor build for 18 months? I certainly don't


with respect - thats like saying you know whats going on in Suicide Squad 2 by reading the critic reviews

its just not the same - take if from the superfan, the story is still hot

if you don't trust my opinion - ask @bdon 

he can 'tell you'


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> yet you just said it hasnt been active in 9 months seems theres no point in talking to you because you cant keep up


Mate, the guys interacting with one another every now and then doesn't make it an active storyline. Active is every week or two they're going at it, they're arguing on television, they're ACTIVEly involved with one another in an ACTIVE storyline and ACTIVEly fighting.

It's like saying Shawn Michaels and Triple H were actively feuding for 2 years between 2002-2004 because every now and then they'd have an issue with one another.

As I said, I'll leave it there.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> with respect - thats like saying you know whats going on in Suicide Squad 2 by reading the critic reviews
> 
> its just not the same - take if from the superfan, the story is still hot
> 
> ...


I've already been told it's a cold story by friends who watch weekly. Ultimately it's all opinion based, I'd be interested in Bdon's view though if he wants to give it.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The reaction for Hangman in the recent 5 v 5 match shows that he and his storyline are still over - one of the hottest things in AEW right now, in fact.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah pro wrestling


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mate, the guys interacting with one another every now and then doesn't make it an active storyline. Active is every week or two they're going at it, they're arguing on television, they're ACTIVEly involved with one another in an ACTIVE storyline and ACTIVEly fighting.
> 
> It's like saying Shawn Michaels and Triple H were actively feuding for 2 years between 2002-2004 because every now and then they'd have an issue with one another.
> 
> ...


Kenny and Page both have been on the back burner of AEW storylines. Much like Moxley was as world champion.

AEW, in an effort to be less Vince-like, seemingly always build up their contenders and treat their World Champions like afterthoughts on the show. “Hey, you’re the World Champion? Well guess what!? You have won the prize of having a weird 2-3 minute segment in the middle of quarter hour 2.”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Kenny and Page both have been on the back burner of AEW storylines. Much like Moxley was as world champion.
> 
> AEW, in an effort to be less Vince-like, seemingly always build up their contenders and treat their World Champions like afterthoughts on the show. “Hey, you’re the World Champion? Well guess what!? You have won the prize of having a weird 2-3 minute segment in the middle of quarter hour 2.”


what, so you also think the Hangman / Omega story is cold?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> The reaction for Hangman in the recent 5 v 5 match shows that he and his storyline are still over - one of the hottest things in AEW right now, in fact.


His reaction and that story having emotional connection does not equate to something being “hot”. They only tease it and take it away for months on end. That’s all nice in NJPW where the guys are working multiple shows per week, but ultimately AEW has 52 shows a year. You need to kind of keep the pace moving forward some. It does make for great television…for the 2-3 weeks a year they really lean into it.

Shit like this is where AEW is desperately in need of a TELEVISION consultant like Bischoff, someone who can listen into story-boarding/production meetings and offer up the obvious questions like, “Why are we not leaning more into the most compelling story we have?”


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what, so you also think the Hangman / Omega story is cold?


Always at a simmer, never full heat, because for the last year and a half, AEW loves to give the attention and focus of feuds to anything but its world champion until the time comes to dethrone the champion. 

Page and Omega will be a hot feud when they pull the trigger on it. They just haven’t and give us Christian Cage vs Kenny, just like they randomly gave Brian Cage to Moxley. Boring ass nothing feuds.

Can you imagine if Austin and Rock didn’t cross paths almost weekly? Or if Hogan and Sting didn’t end up with weekly stare downs?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

bdon said:


> His reaction and that story having emotional connection does not equate to something being “hot”. They only tease it and take it away for months on end. That’s all nice in NJPW where the guys are working multiple shows per week, but ultimately AEW has 52 shows a year. You need to kind of keep the pace moving forward some. It does make for great television…for the 2-3 weeks a year they really lean into it.
> 
> Shit like this is where AEW is desperately in need of a TELEVISION consultant like Bischoff, someone who can listen into story-boarding/production meetings and offer up the obvious questions like, “Why are we not leaning more into the most compelling story we have?”


Dunno man, maybe we're using the terms differently but it seemed hot AF to me during that 5 v 5 match. If Hangman's reactions had fallen away I would agree that there's an issue but if anything the crowd seem more behind him than ever. 

Yes, it can be frustrating when sections of a storyline takes months to play out....but ultimately it all comes down to the reaction when Hangman finally gets the belt and whatever buzz follows that match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Dunno man, maybe we're using the terms differently but it seemed hot AF to me during that 5 v 5 match. If Hangman's reactions had fallen away I would agree that there's an issue but if anything the crowd seem more behind him than ever.
> 
> Yes, it can be frustrating when sections of a storyline takes months to play out....but ultimately it all comes down to the reaction when Hangman finally gets the belt and whatever buzz follows that match.


When it happens, it will be big. Yes. But having real heat for the story means you lean into it and keep the audience captivated and coming back for more.

I keep saying this, but y’all really need to watch Adam West’s 1960s Batman shows for how to properly pace television and keep the audience coming back for more. You must show our hero in danger, the villain with the upper hand, and bring your ass back next week to see if our hero can find a way around it.

AEW was just as guilty of failing to do this when Kenny and Mox’s initial feud “ended” at Full Gear. I even brought it up how it made Omega look like a geek to just take the L and walk away.

You want to know how you make megastars? You find a story that connects, and you lean into it until the AUDIENCE tells you they have had enough. That’s wrestling. Listening to the audience. Why doesn’t Page get the same kind of reactions in his stupid, pointless feud with Matt Hardy that he does when he is telling off Kenny?

The way they do this shit is akin to Austin working an angle with Terry Funk where he loses on weekly TV to make Funk a credible threat for the PPV, and Rock has to fuck off in a random feud with Bob Holly…WITH THE SOLE PURPOSE OF KEEPING THEM AWAY FROM EACH OTHER.

It’s stupid. Page and Omega is your best story to date. Fucking lean into it. They have given us goddamn 9 months of Jericho and MJF eating spotlight time jacking each other off, so why couldn’t they have done that for Mox and Kenny first while laying the ground work that slowly lead into Kenny and Hangman?

“The Joker has Batman tied to a gurney and a lazer about to cut the Dark Knight in half, oh no!!! Tune in next week when we see Batman and the Penguin”
What!?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> His reaction and that story having emotional connection does not equate to something being “hot”. They only tease it and take it away for months on end. That’s all nice in NJPW where the guys are working multiple shows per week, but ultimately AEW has 52 shows a year. You need to kind of keep the pace moving forward some. It does make for great television…for the 2-3 weeks a year they really lean into it.
> 
> Shit like this is where AEW is desperately in need of a TELEVISION consultant like Bischoff, someone who can listen into story-boarding/production meetings and offer up the obvious questions like, “Why are we not leaning more into the most compelling story we have?”


Tell em' Bdon.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

bdon said:


> When it happens, it will be big. Yes. But having real heat for the story means you lean into it and keep the audience captivated and coming back for more.
> 
> I keep saying this, but y’all really need to watch Adam West’s 1960s Batman shows for how to properly pace television and keep the audience coming back for more. You must show our hero in danger, the villain with the upper hand, and bring your ass back next week to see if our hero can find a way around it.
> 
> ...


I don't actually watch that much TV lol and I've never seen that Batman series. So I won't argue against the points you've made. I'm sure there's some validity there.

I do see a few missteps...like the Omega win over Page at that ppv in 2020 after they split up the tag team - it fell a bit flat to me and didn't have enough drama. And yes, sometimes things drag out a little when they could pull the chord sooner.

But for all the negative aspects of their booking we also get positives - the roster still feels fresh and not saturated after 2 years, for instance, as a result of the way they rotate. So whilst it's not perfect I choose to concentrate on the positives and the fact that's it's the only promotion that keeps me interested in wrestling in 2021. When Hangman finally gets his big moment I'm unlikely to be thinking 'well this could be better if they hadn't taken so long' I'll just be buzzing like the rest of the fanbase.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I don't actually watch that much TV lol and I've never seen that Batman series. So I won't argue against the points you've made. I'm sure there's some validity there.
> 
> I do see a few missteps...like the Omega win over Page at that ppv in 2020 after they split up the tag team - it fell a bit flat to me and didn't have enough drama. And yes, sometimes things drag out a little when they could pull the chord sooner.
> 
> But for all the negative aspects of their booking we also get positives - the roster still feels fresh and not saturated after 2 years, for instance, as a result of the way they rotate. So whilst it's not perfect I choose to concentrate on the positives and the fact that's it's the only promotion that keeps me interested in wrestling in 2021.


I love the show, but I’m speaking in favor of how I believe to best captivate an audience who isn’t also such a fan they’re watch BTE, Sammy’s Vlog, Dynamite, and Rampage to keep up with all of the nuanced details. I’m speaking on behalf of that fan who just wants a weekly television show that keeps them coming back and informs them quickly and often who doesn’t like each other.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em' Bdon.


this admittedly backfired splendidly 🤣 🤣


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

bdon said:


> I love the show, but I’m speaking in favor of how I believe to best captivate an audience who isn’t also such a fan they’re watch BTE, Sammy’s Vlog, Dynamite, and Rampage to keep up with all of the nuanced details. I’m speaking on behalf of that fan who just wants a weekly television show that keeps them coming back and informs them quickly and often who doesn’t like each other.


I will give you that they could do better weekly 'hook's' - it's something I've thought about myself. There have been a few great ones but also some lacklustre weeks.

My initial point was only that Hangman is still very hot with the audience, and I stand by that. But I won't argue that your method wouldn't have him be even hotter...so I'll give you that too 😅

Edit - by the way...I only watch Dynamite and now Rampage. Never watch BTE, Dark, Elevation etc - so the fan you're taking about is actually me!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this admittedly backfired splendidly 🤣 🤣


Look what you've done now! Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this admittedly backfired splendidly 🤣 🤣


You've also given us one of Bdon's famous rants. All I've taken from all of this is that the man loves Adam West's Batman


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> WWE probably has the model better than AEW, but in between all the shitton on hours of wrestling they give you a week, there is only like a 6% that is worth watching.
> 
> I'll just better stick watching some segments on YouTube any other week and rewatching prime monday night wars.


What do you currently watch? Other than old Monday night wars ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've also given us one of Bdon's famous rants. All I've taken from all of this is that the man loves Adam West's Batman


I loved it as a kid. It was my way of staying up past my bed time, watching it with mom and dad.

But forreal, you watch that show, and you’ll quickly see what I mean when I say it is the template for how weekly, episodic wrestling show should be written.


----------



## MickeyMenthol (Jun 12, 2021)

In regards to Omega's reign as champion I lost the thread on that one a long time ago and he just hasn't been an appealing champion. Putting over Hangman should be his sole focus but the stop and start to that feud has made me lose interest in Hangman as a wrestler. I still think he and MJF are two of the best around at the moment and I hope for a mega feud between the two in the future just not sure I can sit through all the filler for that day to come.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't get why you're a wrestling fan if you don't want to watch good wrestling. If this is an issue for you, then WWE is your best option - not slating, but it's for you.

I could sit here and tell you how good the matches are, the longer storytelling, the subtle details and the vlogs enhancing storylines. But the best advice I can give you is to watch it and find out for yourself, if you actually want to know.

If it's not for you, that's okay, we all have preferences. I find that AEW is a throwback to when wrestling was fun to watch on a weekly basis. WWE makes good singles, but AEW is the type of band that needs you to listen to the whole album. It depends if you want to enjoy the whole experience, or play the greatest hits.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I don't get why you're a wrestling fan if you don't want to watch good wrestling. If this is an issue for you, then WWE is your best option - not slating, but it's for you.
> 
> I could sit here and tell you how good the matches are, the longer storytelling, the subtle details and the vlogs enhancing storylines. But the best advice I can give you is to watch it and find out for yourself, if you actually want to know.
> 
> If it's not for you, that's okay, we all have preferences. I find that AEW is a throwback to when wrestling was fun to watch on a weekly basis. WWE makes good singles, but AEW is the type of band that needs you to listen to the whole album. It depends if you want to enjoy the whole experience, or play the greatest hits.


AEW feels like one of those party album compilations

like Now 21 / and each year there would be a new one


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW feels like one of those party album compilations
> 
> like Now 21 / and each year there would be a new one


I guess in the way that they keep debuting new stars maybe. That's not such a bad thing though, as long as it's not a long term strategy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I guess in the way that they keep debuting new stars maybe. That's not such a bad thing though, as long as it's not a long term strategy.


my thought process is that those albums are designed for a good time and fun as their primary objective

you might not like all 40 songs on the double disk set, but if you look you’ll find stuff you like


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my thought process is that those albums are designed for a good time and fun as their primary objective
> 
> you might not like all 40 songs on the double disk set, but if you look you’ll find stuff you like


Good point! I was actually discussing with a friend yesterday about how good compilation albums were around the millennium (Kerrang albums, Warped Tour, etc). This is what AEW would be in that case! A good mix of metal, melodic, perky pop punk and experimental rock.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this admittedly backfired splendidly 🤣 🤣


Sorry. You know I love AEW, but I have to call it as I see it. We, the fans, deserve more focus on the story we have invested more of our time and money to than any other.

And unfortunately, the Kenny and Hangman story has only received its fair share of TV time for that small 2-3 week window.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

OP, it's probably not for you and that's fine.

I tried watching AEW too and it just simply doesn't grab my interest at all.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I wanna watch porn, but I don't really care about the sex part. Is there something like that out there for us??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Sorry. You know I love AEW, but I have to call it as I see it. We, the fans, deserve more focus on the story we have invested more of our time and money to than any other.
> 
> And unfortunately, the Kenny and Hangman story has only received its fair share of TV time for that small 2-3 week window.


mate, if nothing else - i always know you’ll call it like you see it

i don’t always agree, but there is a reason for ‘tell em bdon’ , right?

its your honest feelings, and i can’t fault that 🤷‍♂️

i still disagree somewhat, since i’m taking Hangman’s paternity leave into account - but i see where you’re coming from


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> I wanna watch porn, but I don't really care about the sex part. Is there something like that out there for us??


the home renovation channel

plumbers coming to fix stuff, electricians wiring shit 🤣🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wridacule said:


> I wanna watch porn, but I don't really care about the sex part. Is there something like that out there for us??


Good analogy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> What's not to believe.
> 
> Omega/Hangman, just like a month ago?
> 
> ...


Reigns vs Jimmy was good

Rollins vs Edge is good

Orton vs Edge 

RkBro

Broke Corbin

Sasha vs Bianca

Bianca vs Bayley

Are things have been received rather well the last year.



zkorejo said:


> No no no. Start from the beginning to put things into perspective. Here's how it went:
> 
> *Christian was forced to retire, came back to wrestling after years with a chip on his shoulder to prove he can still be a champion. Came to AEW and first night dynamite, he confronts Omega.
> 
> ...


So you can acknowledge that in Christian vs Omega

But ignore things like Cena pointing out Reigns still can't fill his shoes as the top guy, Reigns this far along still has to keep changing it up(weird flex lol), Reigns is out of control demanding respect because he's not respected, that he was there to humble him, and that he'd all that while also breaking the 16x champ record just to further show the difference between them. 

Even the 1, 2, 3 works because Reigns has been talking about how he's been smashing and stacking folk. Cena's thing was simply "I don't have to be perfect, except for 3 seconds". Which given Cena's history of "pulling victory from the jaws of defeat" makes sense. 

That's using character history of Cena, Reigns history, and their previous history.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Wridacule said:


> I wanna watch porn, but I don't really care about the sex part. Is there something like that out there for us??



Normal people regularly don't like to watch fake fighters in underwear dancing in the ring *just for the sake of it.*

So watching wrestling because of in ring work and not the storylines would be the equivalent of watching cuck porn just to feel like a cuck.

My analogy better, you lost mark.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the home renovation channel
> 
> plumbers coming to fix stuff, electricians wiring shit 🤣🤣
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Soul Rex said:


> Normal people regularly don't like to watch fake fighters in underwear dancing in the ring *just for the sake of it.*
> 
> So watching wrestling because of in ring work and not the storylines would be the equivalent of watching cuck porn just to feel like a cuck.
> 
> My analogy better, you lost mark.


The connection between point a and point b is very tenuous tho.

The most clear connection there would be that the "mark" would only watch the cuck porn just for the sex without giving a shit about any of the storyline aspect of the porn and without self-inserting in any of the roles.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyway you ****** are too much.
Just stop watching wrestling if you hate modern wrestling. It's what I did and it's what I do whenever I get burned out.
Also imagine pretending anyone here has a moral high ground to call each other marks or alphas or betas or gays, all posting on a wrestling board with using anime avatars or roman reign fanarts as avatar or whatever the fuck.

You guys are too much.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> When I talk about "we", I'm talking about those fans who don't give a shit about in-ring stuff or watching a bunch of midgets spamming flips and superkicks, I'm talking about the legit entertainment part of wrestling, what are the good feuds/storylines, great segments/promos and best characters? I was looking on youtube but the best stuff I found was old stuff from Jericho/Moxley.. I see some Omega/Moxley feud going that can be good, but I can't really tell as they really aren't interacting that much, Miro smashing geeks seems fun... So what's the good stuff?
> 
> I am legit asking so I can pay attention to this show without skipping everything till Cm Punk appears, so don't go fucking crying like bitches, as you all really get mad when people call this show a glorified indy show with a big budget, just say good stuff we can watch.


Just watch moxley promos, better than anything wwe does


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> AEW has always been weak on promos and great storylines. They have a few people who cut decent promos, but they´re more about giving the Bucks 20 minutes to do their gymnastic routines..
> Still, MJF and Jericho can be entertaining, Christian is a good veteran who doesn´t sound like a phonesex goof when he talks.. There´s gems here and there, but don´t expect Cena/Rock level of mic work


Moxley and y2j argubly better than cena and can peak at Rock levels


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I could sit here and tell you how good the matches are, the longer storytelling, the subtle details and the vlogs enhancing storylines. But the best advice I can give you is to watch it and find out for yourself, if you actually want to know.


I had this discussion yesterday with someone and they couldn't actually explain how the longer stories occurred or how they were better. 

I shouldn't have to look for subtle details or watch internet vlogs to understand a story.



Wridacule said:


> I wanna watch porn, but I don't really care about the sex part. Is there something like that out there for us??


That's not what he's saying. He's saying he wants some story with his porno.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Thomazbr said:


> The connection between point a and point b is very tenuous tho.
> 
> The most clear connection there would be that the "mark" would only watch the cuck porn just for the sex without giving a shit about any of the storyline aspect of the porn and without self-inserting in any of the roles.



Sex is the good stuff about porn, hense most popular porn actress are either really hot or great at fucking at the camera. 

Wokrate isn't the good stuff about wrestling, the biggest wrestlers in history went there because of their charisma or mic work, not because of their in ring-skills.

So the comparision is in reverse. Sex in porn=storylines/great charactees in wrestling.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I had this discussion yesterday with someone and they couldn't actually explain how the longer stories occurred or how they were better.
> 
> I shouldn't have to look for subtle details or watch internet vlogs to understand a story.
> 
> ...



He said they don't give a shit about in ring stuff. How is wrestling not the "good stuff" in wrestling?? Hey, dont get me wrong. Sometimes I'll let the asmr lady set the table for me, but please believe I'm still gonna need to see what she's talking about. Him saying a promo is the best part of wrestling is like watching a porno, and turning it off right after the pizza man rings the doorbell


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns vs Jimmy was good
> 
> Rollins vs Edge is good
> 
> ...


I was talking current storylines. You are mentioning storylines from 6 months ago, if I start listing down feuds of AEW from 6 months ago I will have alot better than Christian vs Omega.

Rollins vs Edge is the repeat of Edge vs Orton. What's new except Brood elements? It's the standard WWE story of heel claiming to end career of a babyface coming back from an injury. But yes I count it as a story and both Rollins and Edge are doing their best with it. So I will take that. Other than that there's nothing in that list that's current or a story. 

Corbin thing is a character. There is no story or feud surrounding it. 

Dude, Cena won his matches decisively his entire career. He was labelled SuperCena for a reason. That promo made no sense and was bad. Cena not only made Roman look like shit, but he ultimately made himself look like shit because he lost to him clean. One promo done twice is not a story in my book.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> I was talking current storylines. You are mentioning storylines from 6 months ago, if I start listing down feuds of AEW from 6 months ago I will have alot better than Christian vs Omega.
> 
> Rollins vs Edge is the repeat of Edge vs Orton. What's new except Brood elements? It's the standard WWE story of heel claiming to end career of a babyface coming back from an injury. But yes I count it as a story and both Rollins and Edge are doing their best with it. So I will take that. Other than that there's nothing in that list that's current or a story.
> 
> ...


RKBro is a new and current storyline

Cena vs Reigns was right now just like Omega and Christian. Got better reviewed segments from that than Christian and Omega this far. If you're comparing story to matches Cena and Reigns tops Christian vs Omega

And Cena won matches clean sure, but decisively is what AEW has Miro doing where he's pushing people's shit in. There's a reason the cries were always "Cena's just going to get beat up then hit his 5 moves of doom and win". 

How is Rollins vs Edge a repeat of Orton vs Edge when unlike Orton & Edge, Edge & Rollins have never been friends or tag champs. How is it the same when Rollins is attacking Edge because he believes Edge took his spot in challenging Reigns only because Rollins didn't finish him off when he had the chance in 2014. That's very different than Orton attacking Edge because his love for him is so delusional he wants to take him out because he knows what he's been through? Those stories aren't remotely similar. By that logic any AEW title feud based on reaching the number one ranking is the same. 

You had folk upset Sasha vs Bianca wasn't continuing, because they're into the story.

You got folk excited about RKBro forming, because they like the team dynamic and Randy in an odd couple

You got folk excited to see how Corbin's story plays out even to where folk wanted him teaming with KO last week. 

They got stories you're that are getting credit in our bubble


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> RKBro is a new and current storyline
> 
> Cena vs Reigns was right now just like Omega and Christian. Got better reviewed segments from that than Christian and Omega this far. If you're comparing story to matches Cena and Reigns tops Christian vs Omega
> 
> ...


Heard alot of good things about RKBro like months ago. Then it went cold because I heard Orton was gone for a while. I don't think it's praised anymore as much as it was when it started. I don't watch raw so I'm not sure about it. Unlike other people here, I think it's unfair to review something if you don't watch it. So I will leave it at that and take your word for it. 

Corbin is a character only at the moment. There is no story as of this moment. He's a bum, it's a comedy character and I like it but don't call it a story, it's not. 

Cena/Reigns sucked though, I don't know which reviews you are watching. You can argue all day long and I will never accept that feud having a "good story". Cena came back shat all over him, stole a title shot and lost. He had 3 promos that were exactly the same and was about 3 things; shitting on reigns, getting a fluke win and being a 17 time world champion. All Roman did was stand there and laugh at him. Nobody came out looking good from this. There's a reason why Vince paid all the money to Lesnar, because he knew he had to end SummerSlam with something good.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why is everyone in this thread engaging with a guy who clearly isn't a real wrestling fan? He's probably just trolling anyway.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Heard alot of good things about RKBro like months ago. Then it went cold because I heard Orton was gone for a while. I don't think it's praised anymore as much as it was when it started. I don't watch raw so I'm not sure about it. Unlike other people here, I think it's unfair to review something if you don't watch it. So I will leave it at that and take your word for it.


Even when he was gone they were telling the story



> Corbin is a character only at the moment. There is no story as of this moment. He's a bum, it's a comedy character and I like it but don't call it a story, it's not.


So let me get this straight, Hangman becoming a drunk due to his early failure to capture the AEW title against Jericho and his issues with his standing in the Elite is a story. Fuego Del Sol the ultimate jobber getting a contract despite being a loser is a story. But Shinsuke Nakamura beating Baron Corbin thus making him lose the "king" paycheck bonus that allowed him to live above his means isn't a story?



> Cena/Reigns sucked though, I don't know which reviews you are watching. You can argue all day long and I will never accept that feud having a "good story". Cena came back shat all over him, stole a title shot and lost. He had 3 promos that were exactly the same and was about 3 things; shitting on reigns, getting a fluke win and being a 17 time world champion. All Roman did was stand there and laugh at him. Nobody came out looking good from this. There's a reason why Vince paid all the money to Lesnar, because he knew he had to end SummerSlam with something good.


Literally every promo they've done with each other has had quotables come out of it from "Cena is missionary every night", "Reigns having soap bars for teeth", "Nikki being tired of John", to Cena has roasted the entire Samoan family. There's no way you exist in a wrestling bubble and didn't see the hype once missionary Cena happened.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Even when he was gone they were telling the story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corbin is a mess because of bad investments and losing the KOTR crown. You're really going to use this as an argument for good story? Really? He's a contracted WWE superstar and he's a bum? He's in tv every week and he's a bum? Nakamura isn't even in this story. They mentioned him losing everything right after that feud ended. He's a bum now.. that's character change not a story. 

Hangman Jericho was a story, hangman losing and becoming an addict to deal with his insecurities was a character change (ala Corbin) then that character was used to have him start another feud and another feud and ofcourse the main angle with Elite. And all the dissention with the elite wasn't helping his case. You use a character with other characters and give them something to feud over that's when it's a story. 

It's like saying Val Venis is a story. He was a pornstar. That's a character.

You liked the Roman Cena Promo. Those are promo lines. A Promo is not a story. You liked their insults. I liked missionary line too. That's a promo though. I can't repeat the same shit man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> *Corbin is a mess because of bad investments and losing the KOTR crown.* You're really going to use this as an argument for good story? Really? He's a contracted WWE superstar and he's a bum? He's in tv every week and he's a bum? Nakamura isn't even in this story. They mentioned him losing everything right after that feud ended. He's a bum now.. *that's character change not a story.*
> 
> Hangman Jericho was a story, hangman losing and becoming an addict to deal with his insecurities was a character change (ala Corbin) then that character was used to have him start another feud and another feud and ofcourse the main angle with Elite. And all the dissention with the elite wasn't helping his case. You use a character with other characters and give them something to feud over that's when it's a story.
> 
> ...


That is a story that happened, it's so much a story that it induced character change that you admittedly enjoy. Losing his feud with Nakamura caused him to have a downward spiral to where he's now a bum who's trying to bum money of KO who wants to sort of help him and is trying to steal shots from people out of desperation that's story. 

Again you can't go "oh Christian's story is he was retired for 7 years (stopped at WWE for a bit) then came to AEW because he wants to show he still has it, he liked at Kenny one time. But then totally ignore the history Cena and Reigns have and touched on as top guys, just because it disproves the notion they have stories. 

This is when it's okay to just say you're biased


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> That is a story that happened, it's so much a story that it induced character change that you admittedly enjoy. Losing his feud with Nakamura caused him to have a downward spiral to where he's now a bum who's trying to bum money of KO who wants to sort of help him and is trying to steal shots from people out of desperation that's story.
> 
> Again you can't go "oh Christian's story is he was retired for 7 years (stopped at WWE for a bit) then came to AEW because he wants to show he still has it, he liked at Kenny one time. But then totally ignore the history Cena and Reigns have and touched on as top guys, just because it disproves the notion they have stories.
> 
> This is when it's okay to just say you're biased


Nakamura won the crown and moved on. Feud ended. Then the character change happened and Nakamura has nothing to do with it. He didn't even take credit for it. 

How's that a story? They literally gave us a backstage interview after the feud was over where he told he lost everything. Then his car was taken away. That's establishing a character!!? 

Edit: It wasn't Nakamura Solely. They have mentioned "bad investments" way many more times as a reason for him losing everything. The crown is a prop. Everybody knows that. Even WWE and their shitty writing team, that's why they used "lost everything due to bad investments". 

I'm biased and you aren't?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> How's that a story? They literally gave us a backstage interview where he told he lost everything. Then his car was taken away. That's establishing a character!!?
> 
> I'm biased and you aren't?



Do you watch SmackDown? Because the entire time he's been King Corbin commentary has made it clear he gets special perks from being that. When Nakamura first stole his crown it was mentioned as a big deal (given card placement) because it gave Corbin perks. Since winning the crown Nakamura has gone on to become IC champ and Corbin to degrade into different levels of bummery? How is that not a story? It'd be one thing to say it's not a blood feud story meant to sell PPVs. But it's certainly a midcard story.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Do you watch SmackDown? Because the entire time he's been King Corbin commentary has made it clear he gets special perks from being that. When Nakamura first stole his crown it was mentioned as a big deal (given card placement) because it gave Corbin perks. Since winning the crown Nakamura has gone on to become IC champ and Corbin to degrade into different levels of bummery? How is that not a story? It'd be one thing to say it's not a blood feud story meant to sell PPVs. But it's certainly a midcard story.


It wasn't Nakamura Solely. They have mentioned "bad investments" way many more times as a reason for him losing everything. The crown is a prop. Everybody knows that. Even WWE and their shitty writing team, that's why they used "lost everything due to bad investments".

You are making it sound like a loss to Nakamura made him a bum. That's not the case at all. He lost his title of King. But he became a bum because of "Bad Investments".

So yeah Corbin has a story with Bad Investments more so than Nakamura.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> It wasn't Nakamura Solely. They have mentioned "bad investments" way many more times as a reason for him losing everything. The crown is a prop. Everybody knows that. Even WWE and their shitty writing team, that's why they used "lost everything due to bad investments".
> 
> You are making it sound like a loss to Nakamura made him a bum. That's not the case at all. He lost his title of King. But he became a bum because of "Bad Investments".
> 
> So yeah Corbin has a story with Bad Investments more so than Nakamura.


He literally mentions in that promo that losing the paycheck that came with being King is what really hurt him. He went from making 20k a week as King to the point he wouldn't mention his check now. Which clearly means that he was living above his means, but losing the crown is what caused him to actually go broke, that's story.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He literally mentions in that promo that losing the paycheck that came with being King is what really hurt him. He went from making 20k a week as King to the point he wouldn't mention his check now. Which clearly means that he was living above his means, but losing the crown is what caused him to actually go broke, that's story.


Okay yeah that's a way better explanation of what you have been saying. Requires an immense level of suspension of disbelief but it okay. 

Then again that's Talking Smack. I went with the story I was told on smackdown. "He lost the crown then he lost all his savings to bad investments and now he's a bum". 

So I guess the complaint that you need to watch BTE to get the all the story beats in AEW, applies to WWE as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Okay yeah that's a way better explanation of what you have been saying. Requires an immense level of suspension of disbelief but it okay.
> 
> Then again that's Talking Smack. I went with the story I was told on smackdown. "He lost the crown then he lost all his savings to bad investments and now he's a bum".
> 
> So I guess the complaint that you need to watch BTE to get the all the story beats in AEW, applies to WWE as well.


He's mentioned it on SmackDown as well, I'll try and find the vid. But imagine a year ago if somebody said Baron Corbin had a story


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He's mentioned it on SmackDown as well, I'll try and find the vid. But imagine a year ago if somebody said Baron Corbin had a story


Btw with that character change that's a good starting point of a story. It's still a character change which happens to be a fallout of Nakamura/Corbin feud.

Same as Hangman becoming an insecure addict after losing the first title match. The story came afterwards.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Btw with that character change that's a good starting point of a story. It's still a character change which happens to be a fallout of Nakamura/Corbin feud.
> 
> Same as Hangman becoming an insecure addict after losing the first title match. The story came afterwards.


To respectfully agree to disagree, would you say so far it's at least prequel worthy?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> To respectfully agree to disagree, would you say so far it's at least prequel worthy?


Definitely. If Corbin turns face and goes on to be a major champion to be financially stable again over the course of next year. I will definitely praise this as a long term storyline from WWE. Or even something else, but I hope they do use this. 

I have been praising Roman for last year. Jey USO and Roman feud, KO and Roman, Roman and Edge and Daniel Bryan. All amazing feuds. 

I will always give credit where it's due. Regardless of my problems with WWE.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I think Moxley's rise to the AEW World Title would be a good place to look. While their are certainly a lot of great matches along the way, you can get most of the story with just the promos, and match finishes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Definitely. If Corbin turns face and goes on to be a major champion to be financially stables again over the course of next year. I will definitely praise this as a long term storyline from WWE. Or even something else, but I hope they do use this.
> 
> I have been praising Roman for last year. Jey USO and Roman feud, KO and Roman, Roman and Edge and Daniel Bryan. All amazing feuds.
> 
> I will always give credit where it's due. Regardless of my problems with WWE.


Oh you're more optimistic than me lol. Despite success with Rock WWE rarely knows how to turn charm and wit into serious face accolades. I think in the 22 or 23 years I've been watching Cena, Team Hell No Bryan, and New Day Kofi have actually managed to use comedy to face comedy to elevate from the midcard be it singles or tag to a face world title.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I shouldn't have to look for subtle details or watch internet vlogs to understand a story.


On this specific point - it comes down to taste, it's actually one of the things I enjoy about the product and one way I see it as more adult and nuanced compared with the competition. 

My favourite ever TV series was the Sopranos, where they'd have storylines going back several series, sometimes intertwining, with little clues thrown in here and there. I spent just as much time reading about the clues online as I did watching lol and it really added to the depth and richness of my experience. 

I get that that's not for everyone, but it is for many. AEW caters more to the latter. So I disagree with the "I shouldn't have to look for subtle details..." comment as maybe it just isn't for you. I will say I never watch the vlogs though and I'm able to pick up on the storylines pretty easily.


----------

